#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Como reiniciar a OLT Fiberhome AN5516-04 DC sem ser via telnet ?

## analuisa

Como reiniciar a OLT Fiberhome AN5516-04 DC sem ser via telnet ?

----------


## avatar52

Desligando da energia elétrica.

----------


## Bruno

> Desligando da energia elétrica.


kkkkkkkk

----------


## analuisa

kkkkkkkkk eu gostaria de saber se consigo reinicia-la pelo software de gerencia (ANM2000) ?

----------


## avatar52

Desculpe, não podia perder a piada, rsrsrsrs.

Infelizmente não conheço e não encontrei outra forma de reiniciar a OLT sem ser via console/telnet.

----------


## analuisa

tudo bem kkk tranquilo  :Laugh:

----------


## avatar52

Ana, qual a razão de precisar reiniciar a OLT? 

Só vejo uma razão: atualização da controladora, pois caso for atualização das placas PON, é possível reiniciar somente o CARD PON.

----------


## Bruno

> Desculpe, não podia perder a piada, rsrsrsrs.
> 
> Infelizmente não conheço e não encontrei outra forma de reiniciar a OLT sem ser via console/telnet.



Pelo ANM2000
HSWA > System Control > Reboot the Appointed Device > Reset System

----------

